# Searching for a new pre-workout



## Alex30 (Sep 21, 2010)

What are some characteristics you look for when searching for a  Pre-workout formula?  I'm having a hard time finding anything that  doesn't make me gag and I really don't like pills.


----------



## Du (Sep 21, 2010)

I stick with simple creatine mono & grape juice.


----------



## Alex30 (Sep 21, 2010)

Du said:


> I stick with simple creatine mono & grape juice.



Never thought about adding grape juice.


----------



## ScorpionKing (Sep 21, 2010)

Jack3d comes in grape now. I like it. Good flavor. I also take ON whey about 30 min before just to have some fuel to burn.


----------



## gopro (Sep 21, 2010)

Try _AAEFX K-Otic!_ Brand new...easy on stomach...tastes good...energy lasts for hours.


----------



## Alex30 (Sep 22, 2010)

Recently, I've tried No Xplode but after a while, stopped seeing  results. I have also tried Jack3D Tropical Fruit Punch and I can barely  get it down - and keep it down! LOL Then there's Xpand Xtreme - which  was NOT smooth at all. Anadraulic State GT was horrible tasting lol.


----------



## Marat (Sep 22, 2010)

Alex30 said:


> Recently, I've tried No Xplode but after a while, stopped seeing  results.



Placebo effect aside, the effects you experience are limited by the ingredients of the supplement. The active ingredients in nearly all of these preworkout supplements include a stimulant (caffeine), a nitric oxide precursor (that's what gives you 'pumps', it's usually various forms of l-arginine), and perhaps some carbs. Aside from elements such as mixability, taste, price etc., the ingredients between, say, Jack3d and NO Xplode are nearly identical. 

Therefore, can you explain how you determined that you stopped 'seeing results'? What _results_ are you looking for from a Coca-Cola or two worth of caffeine?

If you are interested in the stimulant effect as well as some pumps, I'd recommend picking up some caffeine tablets and l-arginine at any drug store. Two hundred 200mg caffeine tabs are about $5 and the l-arginine isn't very expensive either. A caffeine tab and a serving or two of l-arginine (you can experiment with the dosages) and you're getting the ingredients that are in the supplements for a far less expensive price.


----------



## Alex30 (Sep 23, 2010)

Marat said:


> Placebo effect aside, the effects you experience are limited by the ingredients of the supplement. The active ingredients in nearly all of these preworkout supplements include a stimulant (caffeine), a nitric oxide precursor (that's what gives you 'pumps', it's usually various forms of l-arginine), and perhaps some carbs. Aside from elements such as mixability, taste, price etc., the ingredients between, say, Jack3d and NO Xplode are nearly identical.
> 
> Therefore, can you explain how you determined that you stopped 'seeing results'? What _results_ are you looking for from a Coca-Cola or two worth of caffeine?
> 
> If you are interested in the stimulant effect as well as some pumps, I'd recommend picking up some caffeine tablets and l-arginine at any drug store. Two hundred 200mg caffeine tabs are about $5 and the l-arginine isn't very expensive either. A caffeine tab and a serving or two of l-arginine (you can experiment with the dosages) and you're getting the ingredients that are in the supplements for a far less expensive price.



With NO-Xplode, I noticed that, at first, it worked really well (gave tons of energy, stamina and better pumps) and I could feel it right away... And probably due to the amount of stims, I felt like I became "immune" to it - rather quickly too.


----------



## vortrit (Sep 23, 2010)

I've always really liked Fast Twitch. It comes in a version with or without caffeine (I think it's just the Lemonade flavored one).


----------



## IronPotato (Sep 23, 2010)

vortrit said:


> I've always really liked Fast Twitch. It comes in a version with or without caffeine (I think it's just the Lemonade flavored one).


 

probably one of if not the best pre workout I have used ever.

very,very solid!


----------



## Alex30 (Sep 28, 2010)

Before spending money on anything, I  want to try it first. After asking around, I was given the opportunity  to try something that hasn't hit the market yet - (it will be available  in October). I'm really stoked about trying it!


----------



## vortrit (Sep 28, 2010)

IronPotato said:


> probably one of if not the best pre workout I have used ever.
> 
> very,very solid!



Yeah, it's always been my favorite!


----------



## REDDOG309 (Sep 28, 2010)

vortrit said:


> Yeah, it's always been my favorite!



But does it put you on edge, or just a high energy level?


----------



## JMRQ (Sep 28, 2010)

I've been using NO-Xplode with no complaints, but I'll pick up a bottle of Jack3d since it's #1 on bodybuilding.com's supplements list...


----------



## pwloiacano (Sep 28, 2010)

I use Nano Vapor in pill form and also NOP-47 pre workout protein about 30 min prior to workout.

As Marat says, there are a ton of products out there for pre-workout.  The ingredients are nearly identical.  In my opinion, if you find one you like, just stick with it.

You will drive yourself crazy if you try something new all of the time.


----------



## vortrit (Sep 28, 2010)

REDDOG309 said:


> But does it put you on edge, or just a high energy level?



High energy level. It has never made me jittery or anything. They do make a version without caffeine (the lemonade flavor) too. The fruit punch and grape flavors contain caffeine.


----------



## REDDOG309 (Sep 28, 2010)

^^^Thanks, i think i will give it a try. been looking for a little boost before heading to the gym.


----------



## vortrit (Sep 28, 2010)

REDDOG309 said:


> ^^^Thanks, i think i will give it a try. been looking for a little boost before heading to the gym.



It's pretty good and worth a try. The gym here used to serve single servings of it for $1.00 before they closed down.


----------



## Du (Sep 28, 2010)

JMRQ said:


> I've been using NO-Xplode with no complaints, but I'll pick up a bottle of Jack3d since it's #1 on bodybuilding.com's supplements list...




Apparently I am late to this game... I just got a bottle of NOxplode. I've always been a straight mono&fructose guy, and I can't say I am very impressed with NOx yet.


----------



## Built (Sep 28, 2010)

mono and fructose? You mean glucose, right?


----------



## Du (Sep 28, 2010)

Built said:


> mono and fructose? You mean glucose, right?



Not glucose (at least, not directly).

Cheap-label creatine monohydrate, with store brand grape "juice" and water. So both, a little fructose and a lot of sucrose.


----------



## Built (Sep 28, 2010)

Why would you WANT fructose?


----------



## Du (Sep 28, 2010)

Built said:


> Why would you WANT fructose?




It comes along with the wonderful taste of grape juice. 

I don't care for it, it's not important. Shouldn't have mentioned it above as it's not the goal in my pre-wo chug.


----------



## Built (Sep 28, 2010)

LMAO try glucose. Cheap and effective. You could toss in a squeeze of lemon and a dash of half-salt and you'll have preworkout lemonaid that works.


----------



## Du (Sep 28, 2010)

Built said:


> LMAO try glucose. Cheap and effective. You could toss in a squeeze of lemon and a dash of half-salt and you'll have preworkout lemonaid that works.




Well shit..... I just bought this snazzy tub of NoXplod!


----------



## Hubauer (Sep 28, 2010)

gopro said:


> Try _AAEFX K-Otic!_ Brand new...easy on stomach...tastes good...energy lasts for hours.


 
Otic? Hopefully this preworkout supplement does not go in your ear...


----------



## Built (Sep 28, 2010)

gopro said:


> Try _AAEFX K-Otic!_ Brand new...easy on stomach...tastes good...energy lasts for hours.


No shit you'll get a buzz from that! 300mg of caffeine in a scoop, plus an undisclosed amount of L-Tyrosine and tea catechins. 50 bucks for 32 servings though. Ouch!

http://www.aaefx.com/dev/downloads/Core_Supp_Facts/k-otic_supp_facts.pdf

It has the potential to be a decent supp, provided it supplies sufficient doses of the creatine, arginine, citrulline malate, beta alanine and a few other odds and ends it contains. One scoop weighs 14g, and about a gram of it is taken up by the caffeine and calcium, leaving 13 grams for the rest. I like to take at least 5g of creatine and at least 2g each of tyrosine and arginine. That leaves 5g for the citrulline malate, beta alanine etc plus the carriers. It's possible there's enough of the actives, barely. But I just can't tell. 

That's why I'll never buy a product with a proprietary blend. Fortunately, it's pretty easy to make your own once you look up the individual components and dose them appropriately from bulk supps. That's why personally I'd mix up my own homebrew - these guys have some excellent info on how various components work together: Citrulline malate + tyrosine: stack these two supplements for high-energy workouts | Flex | Find Articles at BNET



Built said:


> LMAO try glucose. Cheap and effective. You could toss in a squeeze of lemon and a dash of half-salt and you'll have preworkout lemonaid that works.





Du said:


> Well shit..... I just bought this snazzy tub of NoXplod!



Or that.


----------



## Du (Sep 28, 2010)

Make us up a tub; you could name it GitBuilt. I could be your beta tester.


----------



## superted (Sep 28, 2010)

ASGT new flavor is much better I add more stims


----------



## pitbullguy0101 (Oct 5, 2010)

No Shotgun...I love it and have gone through about 3 cans.. just be careful too much and you wont sleep but i always have great workouts with it.


----------



## gopro (Oct 6, 2010)

Hubauer said:


> Otic? Hopefully this preworkout supplement does not go in your ear...



I tried it in my ear but found that swallowing it worked just as well! 

Anyway...it is a great product. Very steady and long-lasting energy without an over-stimulated feeling. Also digests very well and does not cause any stomach upset. Taste is not that great, but it is hard to mask the ingredients unless you go nuts with artificial stuff.

I worked closely with EFX while we tried dozens of combinations/ratios of ingredients, and I am really happy with the final product.

Also, we refused to go the route of most other companies and use geranium, which will soon be banned anyway.

So, if anyone gives it a try, I hope you enjoy it!


----------



## cavtrooper96 (Oct 7, 2010)

Purple wrath has been good and Ive used in the past. Now I just mix some bulk creatine and beta alanine in with my bulk labrada labs BCAA's. Fruit punch is good! super cheap.


----------



## vortrit (Oct 7, 2010)

Built said:


> LMAO try glucose. Cheap and effective. You could toss in a squeeze of lemon and a dash of half-salt and you'll have preworkout lemonaid that works.



Nice! I'd just be missing some caffeine.


----------



## Skyling35 (Oct 7, 2010)

Omega Sports Ultima  Just ordered this for a try.  Looked interesting.  A non stim preworkout.  Ive heard good things about it we shall see.


----------



## Built (Oct 7, 2010)

vortrit said:


> Nice! I'd just be missing some caffeine.



Make it with sun-tea instead of the water. Solved.


----------



## bodydwl (Oct 8, 2010)

1mr is really good


----------



## pwloiacano (Oct 10, 2010)

Try Gaspari Nutrition Super Pump 250.  I mix two scoops of that with one scoop of the GN Myfusion protein.  Take about 30 minutes before working out.


----------



## JMRQ (Oct 10, 2010)

Don't be fooled, it's all about the Caffeine !!!

To most Starbucks is a good pre-workout...


----------



## Ray Luv (Oct 11, 2010)

I use creatine and N.O. Xplode.


----------



## Mr.BTB (Oct 12, 2010)

I tried a few pre workouts superpump etc, and to be honest the best I have ever used is the plain Xpand. Worked really well.

Im not a fan of these caffeine and arginine mixes, as they do diff things.

Just my thoughts on it all. I like the plain Xpand and 50 serves and its cheap!


----------



## coloradohardcore (Oct 12, 2010)

I use creatine and Jack3d... I love the tingly feeling from Jack3d


----------



## Alex30 (Nov 1, 2010)

I just tried the new NO product and it's awesome!!!  There was  absolutely no crash after my workout and it tastes great!!


----------



## Bryan_R.F. (Nov 2, 2010)

Alex30 said:


> What are some characteristics you look for when searching for a  Pre-workout formula?  I'm having a hard time finding anything that  doesn't make me gag and I really don't like pills.



I personally use a product called Serum: Accelerated - made by Magnum Nutraceuticals.  Great taste, great energy, and great pumps and best of all no crash afterwards


----------



## chocolatemilk (Nov 2, 2010)

I used to take Jack3d but sh*t sucks now for me...

tried N2KTS and it has been absolutely tearin my gym sessions apart


----------



## HATEFULone (Nov 13, 2010)

Jack3d gave me ok results energy wise, I loved blast and poseiden but you can't get it anymore, or atleast I don't think you can, maniac treated me well, but if flavor is a major issue I would say suck it up and choke it down, try no shotgun if you are really wanting something nasty tasting.  I would recommend trying something basic like gplc and some l-tyrosine.


----------



## SilentBob187 (Nov 13, 2010)

HATEFULone said:


> I would recommend trying something basic like gplc and some l-tyrosine.



For a basic pre-workout I like 4.5g GlycoCarn brand GPLC, 2.5g Beta-Alanine, 10g of Ajinomoto's BCAAs.  If I want a stimulant I add some caffeine from either a cheap energy drink, caffeine pill, or spare stimulant.  Creatine optional.

If you want to check out the other end of the spectrum, look no further than Pre-Max from Primordial Performance.  It provides 4.5g of GlycoCarn GPLC, 11g of PeptoPro Hydrolyzed Casein, Freeze Dried Pomegranate, and other anti-oxidants.  I've provided Pre-Max to some co-workers and so far their reaction to it was that it was the best pre-workout they've tried.
Pre Max - Preworkout Nitric Oxide Boosting Supplement

I'm always trying to put together a new pre-workout cocktail.  Today's was 2g ALCAR, 2g PLCAR, EndoAmp, Toco8, Vitaberry, 3.12g DAA and some Resveratrol.  Reflecting on it the strength was great, the pump was good, but I could have benefited from some caffeine to help with pain receptors bit as well provide a little kick.


----------



## chevyman (Nov 13, 2010)

N.O. xplod has been my choice for a while now and it worked great at first. I can tell I'm used to it but I guess it is a mental thing, I feel like I have to take it in order to workout.


----------



## MDR (Nov 13, 2010)

Looks like a lot of wasted money, IMHO.


----------



## HATEFULone (Nov 13, 2010)

chevyman said:


> N.O. xplod has been my choice for a while now and it worked great at first. I can tell I'm used to it but I guess it is a mental thing, I feel like I have to take it in order to workout.



A very common thing, if you have every pinned you will no that it is hard to workout after you come off, you feel like you need it.  Most likely your adrenals are saturated and you need a long break from stims, also if it is still available I would get some reset ad.


----------



## chevyman (Nov 13, 2010)

I'm going to take a break from it and the creatine (for other reasons) for a while. Maybe then I'll try the fast twitch. Never heard of Reset Ad. Does it actually work?


----------



## Sampson (Nov 13, 2010)

I am kind of a caffeine whore, so take my advice with a grain of salt if you don't like the stuff.  The last two pre workout products I have taken - jack3d by USP Labs and 1 MR by BPI Sports have been very effective.  Lots of good energy and focus.  The taste hasn't been bad either.  Both were fruit punch though, I haven't tried the others.  

I don't mind Ragnorok or Smash either.  Both decent products!


----------



## tkxii (Nov 13, 2010)

I'm into herbal stuff. not pills, teas/decoctions/infusions.
On the outside, things like Shotgun, JACK3D and those stim products raise the metabolism. On the inside, they kill your organs, put things out of balance. 
A friend of mine subscribed to this type of information, she takes JACK3D, caffeine pills all day long, and has had chronic kidney infections, and now joint problems, trouble waking up in the morning, more energy at night, and I didn't even ask her for other details that could've given me more info.

It's easy to get adrenal fatigue/overtraining syndrome when taking these things too much. I've had chronic overtraining from relying on stimulants and doing too much high intensity exercise and too many max lifts.

I take licorice/rhodiola/schisandra before workouts and feel a lot healthier.
Look into adaptogenic herbs, they all increase NO


----------



## HATEFULone (Nov 14, 2010)

tkxii said:


> I'm into herbal stuff. not pills, teas/decoctions/infusions.
> On the outside, things like Shotgun, JACK3D and those stim products raise the metabolism. On the inside, they kill your organs, put things out of balance.
> A friend of mine subscribed to this type of information, she takes JACK3D, caffeine pills all day long, and has had chronic kidney infections, and now joint problems, trouble waking up in the morning, more energy at night, and I didn't even ask her for other details that could've given me more info.
> 
> ...



Sounds like your friend has some major cortisol issues, she could use some phosphatidylserine, would do her a world of good.  I agree with going the herbal route, I have experimented with green tea, or just whey in coffee preworkout.  Or a quick jump in the cold tub always woke me up in college.


----------



## Built (Nov 14, 2010)

tkxii said:


> On the outside, things like Shotgun, JACK3D and those stim products raise the metabolism. On the inside, they kill your organs...


Really? They kill your organs. Really. 

Which ones? I'd like to know what I no longer have.


----------



## HATEFULone (Nov 14, 2010)

If they kill your organs I am a zombie on the inside.


----------



## juggernaut (Nov 14, 2010)

tkxii said:


> I'm into herbal stuff. not pills, teas/decoctions/infusions.
> On the outside, things like Shotgun, JACK3D and those stim products raise the metabolism. On the inside, they kill your organs, put things out of balance.
> A friend of mine subscribed to this type of information, she takes JACK3D, caffeine pills all day long, and has had chronic kidney infections, and now joint problems, trouble waking up in the morning, more energy at night, and I didn't even ask her for other details that could've given me more info.
> 
> ...



Can you give more insight to these allegations? Where's your proof?


----------

